# Taube Füße beim Radfahren



## Vaultier (8. Dezember 2017)

Ich fahren seit einigen Wochen Five Ten Maltese, seit dem habe nach einer 3/4 Stund radel häufig das Problem daß meine Füße (hauptsächlich die Zehen) taub werden.

Ich hab schon verschiedene Einstellungen der Cleats versucht, aber wirklich was gebracht hat es bisher nicht.

Ich habe jetzt überlegt ob es was bringen wird Einlagen in den Schuhe zu legen oder evtl. die Pedal auszutauchen. Zur Zeit fahre ich Shimano PD-M545. Leider bringt der Umlaufende Käfig da nicht, weil die Schuhe auf dem Klickmechanismus auf liegen. Ich hatte daher schon mal an Pedale gedacht, wo die Auflage der Schuhe besser ist.

Ein Umstieg auf Flats wollte ich nicht machen.


----------



## Lisma (8. Dezember 2017)

Der Grund für dein Problem kann bis ganz oben am Nacken liegen. Wurde sonst noch etwas verändert? Sattelposition?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vaultier (8. Dezember 2017)

Auser den Schuhen habe ich nichts verändert.
Ich hatte bzw. noch von Specalized ein Paar Schuhe, Typ weiß ich grade nicht, ist mehr sowas in Richtung Crosscountry-Schuhe. Wenn ich damit fahre, gibt es keine Probleme. Daher würde ich die Lösung eher im Bereich der Füße suchen.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Dezember 2017)

Zu eng geschnürt? Drückt die Lasche auf den Vorfuss? 
Wenn die Sohle zu weich sein sollte, versuche es mal mit einer steiferen Einlage (Alublech, Carbon).


----------



## Florian301 (9. Dezember 2017)

Hatte das Problem mit Mavic Schuhen. Bei mir lag es an der weichen Sohlen und dazu habe ich die Schuhe meisten zu fest zugemacht...


----------



## Vaultier (9. Dezember 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Zu eng geschnürt? Drückt die Lasche auf den Vorfuss?
> Wenn die Sohle zu weich sein sollte, versuche es mal mit einer steiferen Einlage (Alublech, Carbon).



Das mit den Einlagen war ja schon mal mein Gedanke gewesen.
Ich kann leider nichts passendes finden. Hat jemand schon mal solche Einlagen gekauft?


----------



## Florent29 (14. Dezember 2017)

Dein Problem klingt tatsächlich weniger nach einem Problem mit der Fussstellung auf dem Pedal - da würden dir die Knie schmerzen, nicht die Füße taub werden.

Tatsächlich könnte dir eine festere Sohle mit mehr Support im Mittelfuß helfen, einen Versuch ist es wert.

Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage: Wenn du mit steifen Cross Country Schuhen besser zu recht kommst, warum trägst du die dann nicht die ganze Zeit? Vielleicht passen die Five Tens einfach nicht zu deinen Füßen?


----------



## Vaultier (14. Dezember 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage: Wenn du mit steifen Cross Country Schuhen besser zu recht kommst, warum trägst du die dann nicht die ganze Zeit? Vielleicht passen die Five Tens einfach nicht zu deinen Füßen?



Ich habe mir die Five Tens gekauft, weil ich ein Paar Schuhe sucht mit den auch mal ein paar Meter laufen kann und die wasserabeisend sind.
Daher kammen wir die Five Ten mir ganz gelegen.

Ich werde es werde es jetzt mit den steifen Einlagen oder mit anderen Pedalen versuchen oder mit anderen Peadeln (Crank Brothers Candy).


----------



## Florent29 (15. Dezember 2017)

Vaultier schrieb:


> Ich werde es werde es jetzt mit den steifen Einlagen oder mit anderen Pedalen versuchen oder mit anderen Peadeln (Crank Brothers Candy).



Das ist ziemlich egal, ob du SPD's oder Crankbrothers nimmst - bei MTB-Pedalen kannst du die Cleats außer auf den beiden Hauptachsen nicht wirklich verstellen (anders als zB bei Rennradpedalen).

Wenn dann nimm die MTB-Pedale von time, die haben einen etwas weiteren Verstellbereich.

Aber wie gesagt, daran liegt's nicht.

Es gibt übrigens Schuhe, die steif sind UND mit denen man noch laufen kann (zB von Northwave).


----------



## psychorad!cal (15. Dezember 2017)

Mit dem Modell hatte ich die selben Probleme,bekam ich nicht in den Griff mit den Maltese.Fahre jetzt die Impact und VXi mit Carbon Sole von Solestar.


----------



## Vaultier (15. Dezember 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich egal, ob du SPD's oder Crankbrothers nimmst - bei MTB-Pedalen kannst du die Cleats außer auf den beiden Hauptachsen nicht wirklich verstellen (anders als zB bei Rennradpedalen).
> 
> Wenn dann nimm die MTB-Pedale von time, die haben einen etwas weiteren Verstellbereich.
> 
> ...



Meine Überlegung war einen Pedal zu nehmen, wo ich eine größere Standfäche für die Schuhe habe, da bei den jetzigen Pedalen die Belastung nur auf den Cleats liegt und diese bei fahren auch spüre. Bei den vorherigen Schuhen war das nicht so.

Wenn mir allerdigns anschauen, was die Carboneinlagen kosten sollen, kann ich mir auch ein paar neune Schuhe kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (15. Dezember 2017)

Die Standfläche bei Crankbrothers ist eher kleiner als bei SPD...zumindest bei den Candy.

Und wie gesagt, schau dir mal zB die Enduroschuhe von Northwave an, die sind deutlich steifer als die wabbeligen Fiveten. Oder Specialized. Oder Ion. Oder oder oder.


----------



## IndianaWalross (15. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir war es ein Zusammenspiel mehrere Faktoren die zu einschlafenden Zehen führten:
- Sattelstellung > Becken kippte so dass offenbar Nerven eingeklemmt wurden die in die Beine führten = hab die Sattelneigung und Einstellung leicht verändert, brachte Linderung
- Pedale > hatte ich die Shimano PD-M520 > hab ich durch die PD-M530 ersetzt, brachte wieder ein bisschen Linderung
- Schuhe zu eng auf Dauer + Einlagen (Sidi Spider in 40, bräuchte 40,5 gabs aber nirgendwo) > hab mir irgendwann Pearl Izumi Einlegesohlen mit Shims geholt, hat sehr viel gebracht aber Schuhe immernoch zu schmal im Vorderfuß
- Schuhe also ausgetauscht > fahre nun mit Northwave Outcross Plus. Optimale Mischung. Sohle ist steif genug zum Fahren aber auch weich genug zum Gehen. Drin wieder die Einlegesohlen mit Shims (hab die Einlegesohlen im Abverkauf je zu 10€ geschossen, dafür sind die spitze!!!).

Bislang schlafen mir auf Strecken bis 45km nicht mehr die Füße ein oder werden taub. Länger konnte ich damit noch nicht fahren, bin aber zuversichtlich, dass nun Ruhe ist. 

Kann dir die Northwave Outcross auch nur ans Herz legen. Gibts in 5 Varianten (Schnürsenkel, Klett, Boa, Boa + GTX, Mädels) und diversen Farben.


----------



## Vaultier (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich werde mal einen Versuch mit Shimano-Einlagen wagen, die Solestar sind mir zu teuer. Für das Geld bekomme ich auch ein Paar neue Schuhe.

Wenn die Einlagen nichts bringen, wird es auf ein neues Paar Schuhe hinaus laufen.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Dezember 2017)

Alueinlagen aus 1mm Blech schneiden. Carbon gibts auch im Bastelladen, ist aber schwerer zu schneiden.


----------



## Aninaj (15. Dezember 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> > fahre nun mit Northwave Outcross Plus. Optimale Mischung. Sohle ist steif genug zum Fahren aber auch weich genug zum Gehen.



Würdest du mir einen Gefallen tun und die Innensohle im Vorfußbereich mal vermessen (also wie breit ist die Sohle und natürlich welche Schuhgröße). Der Schuh schaut gut aus, aber von der Sohle eher schmal als breit...


----------



## IndianaWalross (16. Dezember 2017)

Also ich finde alle Northwave fallen eher breiter aus.

Ich hab mal 5,5cm von der Spitze der Innensohle weg die breiteste Stelle gemessen. Waren ziemlich exakt 8cm. Schuhgröße 39.

Im Alltag trage ich 37 oder 37,5. Bei den Outcross wäre 38,5 oder 38 2/3 perfekt gewesen aber das gibt's ja nicht. Nur ganze Größen.

Mein Mann trägt im Alltag 46 & in den Outcross 47. Er findet sie auch breiter als andere Schuhe wie Pearl Izumi usw.

Sie wirken recht schmal. Machen "nen schlanken Fuß" wie man so sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (16. Dezember 2017)

Ich kenne das Problem bei Klickschuhen mit harten Sohlen und habe viele Schuhe ohne Erfolg getestet.
Bei mir haben letztendlich die Einlegesohlen von Specialized geholfen, die den Mittelfuß unterstützen. Kann man in Specialized Läden testen und herausfinden welche Variante man braucht.


----------



## IndianaWalross (16. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir sind es wie gesagt die von Einlagen Pearl Izumi, wo man sich je nach Bedarf verschiedene shims setzen kann - hab auch die im Mittelfuß eingesetzt


----------



## Aninaj (16. Dezember 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Also ich finde alle Northwave fallen eher breiter aus.
> Ich hab mal 5,5cm von der Spitze der Innensohle weg die breiteste Stelle gemessen. Waren ziemlich exakt 8cm. Schuhgröße 39.



Besten Dank  Dann kann ich mir das probieren sparen, da leider deutlich zu schmal.


----------



## IndianaWalross (16. Dezember 2017)

Und ich hab schon ewig breite Latschen für ne Frau, was hast dann du?


----------



## Aninaj (16. Dezember 2017)

Eigentlich auch nur ne 39 in der Länge, aber Radschuhe trage ich meist in 41, dann gibt es welche mit einer Breite von 9,5 cm. Das hat leider den Nachteil, dass ich ein wenig nach vorn rutsche, daher darf der dann vorn nicht zu eng zulaufen. Gut sind z.B. die Shimano SH-CT80, die lassen sich bis nach vorn schnürren und daher gut an den Fuß anpassen. Breit sind auch die FiveTen Impact VXI

Sind die Schuhe zu schmal, werden meine Füße (Zehen und Vorfuß) taub


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Dezember 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Eigentlich auch nur ne 39 in der Länge, aber Radschuhe trage ich meist in 41, dann gibt es welche mit einer Breite von 9,5 cm. Das hat leider den Nachteil, dass ich ein wenig nach vorn rutsche, daher darf der dann vorn nicht zu eng zulaufen. Gut sind z.B. die Shimano SH-CT80, die lassen sich bis nach vorn schnürren und daher gut an den Fuß anpassen. Breit sind auch die FiveTen Impact VXI
> 
> Sind die Schuhe zu schmal, werden meine Füße (Zehen und Vorfuß) taub


Guter Tipp 
Werde ich mir mal merken , könnte was für einen Alpencross sein. 

Ich hab mir vor kurzem diese hier für Herbst/Winter gekauft https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...MI8OWQw8WP2AIVCijTCh1gKwW8EAQYAiABEgIEAvD_BwE

Gehöre auch zur Breitfussfraktion [emoji52]
Breite der Schuhe an sich passt gut , allerdings muss ich zb auch mit dieser Abdecklasche aufpassen. Die darf ich eigentlich nur auflegen, denn bei dem kleinsten Anzug fangen mir auch an die Füße einzuschlafen!

Mein Tipp also, alles was an Befestigung über den Spann in der Knöchelregion geht ordentlich anziehen damit der Schuh gut sitzt. Und die restlichen Verschlüsse oder Schnürungen über dem Fuß ohne Zug nur verschließen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. Dezember 2017)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Mein Tipp also, alles was an Befestigung über den Spann in der Knöchelregion geht ordentlich anziehen damit der Schuh gut sitzt. Und die restlichen Verschlüsse oder Schnürungen über dem Fuß ohne Zug nur verschließen.



Genau so. 
Deswegen nutze ich auch meine Northwave Artic Commuter und die Northwave Explorer eigentlich garnicht mehr. Dieses dämliche "ein Seil = überall lose oder fest" geht bei mir garnicht. Oben muss es satt sitzen und unten einfach nur geschlossen sein aber ohne drücken. Das kannste mit dieser Art Verschluss vollkommen abhaken. 

Aus genau dem selben Grund habe ich auch bei meinem Alltagsschuhen die Schnürsenkel durch Lock Laces ersetzt. Oben eng anziehen und unten weitet sich das Gummi genau da wo der Fuß breiter ist und trotzdem sitzt der Schuh fest am Fuß ohne dass etwas abgeschnürt wird. Mit Schnürsenkeln ging das nicht, da ware s dann überall zu fest und eng.


----------



## Florent29 (18. Dezember 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Also ich finde alle Northwave fallen eher breiter aus.



Da kann ich nicht so ganz zustimmen. Ich habe auch mehrere Northwave daheim und die fallen in 46 je nach Modell höchst unterschiedlich aus. Die Scorpius fallen an der Zehenbox weit aus, die Scream eher etwas schmaler und die Flash wieder weit.


----------



## IndianaWalross (18. Dezember 2017)

Ok die Modelle die ich hab fallen halt alle weit aus: Explorer, Artic Commuter, Outcross. 
Ich fand die Scream auch relativ breit nur war die assymetrische Lasche bei mir sehr unangenehm daher retour.

Vielleicht liegt das auch an der Größe? Also vielleicht fallen die im Verhältnis Länge:Breite unterschiedlich aus?


----------



## Florent29 (18. Dezember 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ok die Modelle die ich hab fallen halt alle weit aus: Explorer, Artic Commuter, Outcross.
> Ich fand die Scream auch relativ breit nur war die assymetrische Lasche bei mir sehr unangenehm daher retour.
> 
> Vielleicht liegt das auch an der Größe? Also vielleicht fallen die im Verhältnis Länge:Breite unterschiedlich aus?



Kann auch sein, dass das tatsächlich die asymetrische Lasche ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Dezember 2017)

Danke übrigens nochmal für den Tipp mit den Shimano SH AM9! 

In 39 bei Amazon für 36,18€ NEU geschossen. Passen Mal sehen wann ich damit wie und wo fahre. Hatte jedenfalls mit Sommersocken warme Füße gerade bei 4 Grad auf dem Balkon. Aber bei dem Preis konnte ich einfach nicht dran vorbei. Aber egal, N+1


----------



## Seebl (19. Dezember 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Danke übrigens nochmal für den Tipp mit den Shimano SH AM9!
> 
> In 39 bei Amazon für 36,18€ NEU geschossen. Passen Mal sehen wann ich damit wie und wo fahre. Hatte jedenfalls mit Sommersocken warme Füße gerade bei 4 Grad auf dem Balkon. Aber bei dem Preis konnte ich einfach nicht dran vorbei. Aber egal, N+1


Du hast nicht zufällig einen Link? Ich finde nur ab 63€.


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Dezember 2017)

Hatte ich im Schnäppchenfred zeitgleich zu meinem Kauf verlinkt. Danach stand es noch genau 1 Tag auf 36,18, und dann warens wieder über 60€. Aktuell irgendwas um 80 in 39.


----------



## xxxT (19. Dezember 2017)

plattform willste nich, bist bestimmt extremsportler.
ich komme mit ganz normalen wanderschuhen(merrel)auf diesen pedalen hier
https://custom-junkies.com/tecora-e-mtb-pedale-cnc-schwarz-silber
seit knapp 1000 km super zurecht. aber kann ja jeder halten wie er will, ich finde die teile ertstaunlich rutschfest.


----------



## Seebl (20. Dezember 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Hatte ich im Schnäppchenfred zeitgleich zu meinem Kauf verlinkt. Danach stand es noch genau 1 Tag auf 36,18, und dann warens wieder über 60€. Aktuell irgendwas um 80 in 39.


Schade, leider verpasst. Du kannst ja mal berichten wie du sie einschätzt. Das nächste Angebot wartet bestimmt nicht lange.


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. Dezember 2017)

Also was ich jetzt schon sagen kann: ich fand sie beim rumlaufen in der Wohnung sehr bequem. Einzig dieser weiche hochgezogene Rand / Knöchelschutz auf der Innenseite ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, das drückt leicht da muss ich die Zunge dann ganz auf die andere Seite ziehen und dann geht das nach etwas tragen weg, ist ja zum Glück weich. Ansonsten hatte ich lauter Bilder mit Schnellschürung gesehen, hat aber Gott sei Dank Schnürsenkel mit Klett + diese Abdecklasche. Die drückt mich auch absolut garnicht.
Breit genüg ist er auch, nur vorne die Zehenkappe drückt ganz leicht auf den Nagel des großesn Zehs, aber das krieg ich noch bisschen ausgeleiert dann passt es auch 100%.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch cleats besorgen und mal mit rumfahren


----------



## Vaultier (4. Januar 2018)

Ich war heute bei einem größeren Fahrrad Händler (der auch Five Ten im Sortiment hat) und habe nach den Einlagen gefragt. Die hatte keine im Sortiment, aber die Frau hat mir gesagt wo ich welche bekommen kann, allerdings bekomme ich für den Preis einer solchen Einlage auch ein Paar Schuhe.
Sie fragte mich dann auch warum und wieso ich diese Einlagen haben will. Ich habe ihr dann mein Problem mit den Five Ten erzäht, und sie sagte mir daß Five Ten Schuhe für Klicks völlig ungeeignet wären.
Entweder werde ich die Schuhe jetzt verkaufen oder ich befestige Cleatcover und benütze in Verbindung mit ein paar Plattformpedale für die Fahrt zur Arbeit.

Die Suche nach ein paar Schuhen geht also weiter. Kann mir jemand ein paar Schuhe empfehlen, mit den man vernünftig fahren kann unch auch ein paar Meter laufen kann? Mir ist klar das da einem Kompromiss eingehen muß und der Schwerpunkt sollte beim fahren liegen. 

Der Northwave Outross wurde ja bereits erwähnt, hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Specalized 2FO ClipLite?


----------



## IndianaWalross (4. Januar 2018)

Bin mit meinen Outcross Plus übrigens auf 2 langen Familienfeiern im Dezember jeweils 5 Stunden rumgelatscht ohne Probleme. War wirklich bequem. Bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Blackhawk88 (11. Januar 2018)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Mit dem Modell hatte ich die selben Probleme,bekam ich nicht in den Griff mit den Maltese.Fahre jetzt die Impact und VXi mit Carbon Sole von Solestar.


Ich habe auch den Five Ten Maltese seit November und auch das Problem dass mir der linke Fuß einschläft/taub wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychorad!cal (11. Januar 2018)

Hab mit Shimano SPD Schuhe gute Erfahrung gemacht.


----------

